# farm pro 2430



## erniemack

I have a Farm Pro 2430 4WD and I am having problems with the tractor moveing. When you let out the clutch there is a pause before movement and then it will move a few feet then pause again. This cycle keeps happening. I checked the transmission fluid and found it brown and indications of water in it. I have drained the fluid and will put new in today. Is that the problem? How does water get in the transmission fluid?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## KenB

Condensation or leaking is my guess. I've heard of people heating oil before putting it into a sealed system to get all water out of it if there is any in it. But Don't take my word for it being a good idea. it sounds like one to me but i don't know for sure.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Every time you run your tractor in the cold, you get condensation on the inside of the cast iron and it manages to get in the oil.


----------



## Ranch Hand

erniemack said:


> #1; I have a Farm Pro 2430 4WD
> 
> and I am having problems with the tractor moveing.
> 
> 
> #2; When you let out the clutch there is a pause before movement and then it will move a few feet then pause again.
> This cycle keeps happening.
> 
> #3; I checked the transmission fluid and found it brown and indications of water in it.
> 
> #4; I have drained the fluid and will put new in today.
> 
> #5; Is that the problem?
> 
> #6; How does water get in the transmission fluid?
> 
> Thanks for any advice







#1; The FP 2430’s I have seen are the same as the Jinma 354, 4x4. With the TY395 engine, 2 stage clutch.

#2; Just guessing...... sounds like clutch to me. I would check all four clutch adjustments and at the same time inspect for oil (wet), rust (h2o/clutch sticking?), broken clutch linkage. (2 of the adjustments are inside the bell housing).

#3; That sounds a lot like the factory oil ? ALL factory oils really need to replaced day one.

#4; Good move ...... we install 80 w 90 gear oil.

#5; Doubt it..... if the problem is behind the clutch ...... I would think there would be a load noise with each pause ??? . It’s all shafts and gears... solid power transfer... in a sense.

#6; 99% of time ..... gear shift boots.

Ronald
Ranch Hand Supply


----------



## Holykinevil

How do I replace the clutch on a Farm Pro 2430. Mine is slipping terribly. Thanks. Ron


----------



## ErnieS

Have you tried adjusting it yet?
Replacing it is a big deal, involving splitting the tractor in half.


----------

